# craftsman 24 cc weedwacker



## greyhawk2007 (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought a craftsman 24 cc weedwacker at the swap meet. Of course it doesn't run. It's missing the gas cap. Of the 2 fuel lines the long one has a bulb looking thing on the end in the tank, the other end goes through the tank and ends. the other connects to the carb, goes though the tank about 1/2" connects to a thing that looks like a filter and ends. there's nothing connected to the far end of the filter thing. the carb doesn't seem to have a float does it suck gas all the way from the tank?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most 2 cycle weed trimmers have a fuel pump built into the carburetor and a diaphragm that meters fuel to the engine, so there is no "float" in the carburetor. 

So to answer your question, yes it sucks the fuel from the tank.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

2 cycles usually dont have floats


----------

